# New white car



## Citygo (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi guys

Picking up a new abarth in white in around three weeks. 

Won’t have the time to do a full correction until the spring so want something to see me through till then. 

Will use bh cleanser polish then looking for something to use as a lsp


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

If your going to using BH cleanser polish the surely it makes sense to use another BH product DSW is the logical option


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

DSW is a great wax and one of my favourites, but one of the great things about Cleanser Polish is that pretty much any wax or sealant will sit over it quite happily.

On white, if you didn't fancy DSW, I'd be thinking about FK1000p over Cleanser Polish, maybe Britemax Extreme Elements. Or Auto Glanz Synth-Seal would work nicely, too


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Winter protection wise you have a lot to choose, most of which will last you all the way through till spring

Some that I've used that spring to mind are

BH DS
FK1000p
Sonax PNS
Sonax BSD
Soft 99 Fusso 
Soft 99 Fusso F7
OW Icon
OW Hybrid 86
Wowos nanocoat
PM Tsunami
And the collinite lot, but not used any of those

There are of course loads more Inc spray sealants that do very well


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## joe_con19 (Aug 1, 2015)

Give DSW a go you cant really go wrong with it for the price for what it does!


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Can only echo what's been said in above posts ...

The only thing I'd add, is AutoGlym HD wax - I used it on my white A5 and was very pleased with the results. Gave a lovely gloss and finish 

Couple of months ago, used SmartWax Smart sealant on next doors daughters white polo and that still looks a treat - don't think she's washed it since...


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

OW phantom looks great on a white car, as does either of the M&K Show Car waxes!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zebra (Dec 2, 2010)

Wax Planet White Noise is what I use on my car but if you are looking for something a little more durable, take a look here:

http://www.waxplanet.co.uk/waxes/storm-winter-wax


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Wax-planet white noise is a fantastic wax and will look great on white:thumb:
But so does BH DSW and it's cheaper:thumb:


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Andyblue said:


> Can only echo what's been said in above posts ...
> 
> The only thing I'd add, is AutoGlym HD wax - I used it on my white A5 and was very pleased with the results. Gave a lovely gloss and finish
> 
> Couple of months ago, used SmartWax Smart sealant on next doors daughters white polo and that still looks a treat - don't think she's washed it since...


Smartwax Smart sea!ant is one of my favourites and one you don't hear much about, found it hard to get hold of recently though.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

66Rob said:


> Smartwax Smart sea!ant is one of my favourites and one you don't hear much about, found it hard to get hold of recently though.


:thumb:

Think its about £20 at Carparts4less - few quid more at ECP....


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Cheers Andy.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

66Rob said:


> Cheers Andy. ECP £36 (will look out for one of their sales ). Can't see on carparts4less


:thumb:

pop the PayDay35 code in and drops to £23.39 on ECP

CP4L (and ECP) code - 549779411

pop the Sale16 code in and drops to £19.45 on CP4L


----------



## Citygo (Jan 13, 2014)

Cheers for the suggestions guys


----------



## Dazednconfused (Oct 10, 2017)

Obsession Wax Hybrid 86 comes up amazing on white! Easy to apply and buff off. Looking forward to see how long it lasts. Will top up with BSD with my maintenance washes.


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

I've used a few recently to try and get that gloss which isn't easy on white

For durability I found obsession icon gave a great finish and unbelievable water behaviour

The last I used which gave the insane amount of gloss is OCD wax nova glow it was an absolute joy to use and the gloss was insane

The first pics are nova glow and then water behaviour of icon



















































Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Citygo (Jan 13, 2014)

Cheers mate. May give this a go as I’ve used nebula and loved that


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

In the 3 white cars I owned so far, I have to say the LSP doesn't matter that much as it would with dark, deep colors. The craziest shiny wax wont give you THAT much more over a sanely prized, good variant (like FK1000P, Fusso Coat etc). I'd go with one of the latter instead of trying to get insane gloss on white with a high prized or short lasting product.

This is just OptiCoat back .. no detailers or waxes or whatever:










Which is why I switched to ceramic coats etc on white. Lasts forever, produces enough shine.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

hi mate.

i got an abarth 500 in white youl love it when you get yours.

make sure you join the forums (Y)

ive used the following on white

ah hd wax
zaino z8 is fantastic spray on sealant!
ive got bh dsw to try out which im looking forward to.

iron x and clay for white will help too (Y)

I would upload a pic of mine on here but files seem to fail so dont know how to get a pic up


----------



## Jono_A (Nov 17, 2015)

Mikej857 said:


> I've used a few recently to try and get that gloss which isn't easy on white
> 
> For durability I found obsession icon gave a great finish and unbelievable water behaviour
> 
> ...


Apologies bumping an old thread but I've just picked up a new BMW M2 in alpine white.

The finish on your motor is stunning. I've waxed using WP White noise and came out canny, but not the gloss level you've got there.

Can I ask if this is on bare paint or is it polished first/sealant on etc?

Looking over the paint after the first wash it was in really good condition. Didn't feel the need to clay it so just washed then went straight on with the wax as didn't have much time but wanted at least some protection. Next chance I get for a big job will likely be my autumn clean and protect so planning advance.

Edit: appears OCD has closed its doors 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

